# Berkley Reflex/Red Wolf rods



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I know this may be better off in another forum devoted to tackle but being such a direct serch of Cat tackle thought I may have better luck here - 

looking for 2 as close to new as I can get

Original Berkley Reflex 7'-8' Spinning or even the REDWOLF knock offs


----------

